# Kenny Everett's 'Sherman Tank' sketch



## Holmesy7291 (Jul 12, 2011)

I know it's not a military clip, but I thought this might brighten peoples day somewhat.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecsEAXNlfv0[/YOUTUBE]

Kenny Everett R.I.P sal;


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 12, 2011)

Kenny Dude, thats not a Sherman !
I believe its an M10 Tank Destroyer. 

Great Sketch though


----------



## Holmesy7291 (Jul 12, 2011)

It's an M10 Wolverine (according to the fairly heated discussion going on in the vids comments section), but I guess they changed it as more people know about the Sherman. Wonder if you could still do a sketch like that today, or would Health and FXXXXXG Safety veto it?


----------

